# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  spcialiste Dolibarr svp

## Arnaud_C

Bonjour, 
je recherche un spcialiste Dolibarr pour un transfert de comptences.

N'hsitez pas  me contacter.

Arnaud : 06 12 47 47 80

----------

